# Diamond Naturals vs 4Health



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

So after surfing the web for Tractor Supply's website, looking at all 10+ pages of dog food and clicking on every single one and reading every single detail (price, ingredients, gaurunteed analysis) which took over 2 hours, I narrowed it down to two for the best price for the food.

Diamond Naturals and 4Health. They are both good foods (not diamond, but diamond Naturals. It doesn't contain corn or wheat and whatnot) and they have outstanding prices. We are planning to go to TS sometimes this week.

They are both around the same prices for the same weight so it really all comes down to the quality.

Which one, in your opinion, is better? I'm shooting for 4Health as I have heard a few things about Diamond pet foods, I think it is the best option as I want my babies to eat the best food out there we can afford.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

4Health is made by Diamond.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, if by the same company it's doubtful that one is really any better than the other. I'm not familiar with Tractor Supply, though I hear of it often, so I can't recommend whether or not they have any quality brands there. =/ Sorry no help!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry i cant help but i want to say well done on researching that much! you are actually amazing! , i know MANY girls your age and they have tantrom in shops about toys ect. and you are so grown up and protesting about dog food! i tell you , you are a credit to your mother!  x


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, that's embarassing lol. I had no idea they were both made by the same company. I guess we'll figure out which one when we get there.

No wonder they were nearly replicas of each other..


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> sorry i cant help but i want to say well done on researching that much! you are actually amazing! , i know MANY girls your age and they have tantrom in shops about toys ect. and you are so grown up and protesting about dog food! i tell you , you are a credit to your mother!  x


Thanks. Mom says I'm extremely immature, even for my age. However noone else agrees with her.


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

FYI---4health in on Diamonds recall list.


----------

